# Cloud April 2007 to 27th August 2012



## shinyspade (Sep 12, 2012)

I got Cloud as an 8 week old kitten and he was a little terror right from the get go! When he was a baby he would eat my hair and beat up our Labrador! As he got older he got meaner! We were best buddies and he always saw me as his play thing! Going for my legs as I'd walk through the house! He was totally crazy but I loved him more than words can describe.

He loved drinking from the tap, I don't think I ever saw him drink from a bowl. Everytime I went into the bathroom he'd jump up onto the sink meowing for it to be turned on.

He slept on my back when I was going to sleep. Always on my back or the backs of my legs. He was a very independent wee boy and affection was always on his terms but he loved it all the same.

When he was sleeping and you touched him he would make the cutest wee noise like... 'mrrrr' it always melted my heart.

He was also the loudest cat I have ever come across! Meowing constantly just to be heard! My sister used to have meowing conversations with him, it used to drive me crazy but I miss it so much now.

He had the cutest wee face, the most beautiful boy I'll ever see. If you rubbed both his cheeks he would sneeze, it was adorable.

He was only 5 when he past away and it was the worst day of my life. He wasn't my pet he was my baby.

Cloud stopped taking an interest in his food one day and started yowling like he was in pain. A trip to the vet gave him some antibiotics and some special food to try. That night he scoffed the food and seemed fine. He didn't eat much after that. Back at the vets 3 days later they said he was dehydrated and would need to be kept in and put on a drip and have bloodwork done. I left my baby and went home thinking he had a bug and I'd see him the next day.

He was in severe acute renal failure and I was told he had little chance, the next 48 hours were critical. My baby didn't improve at all after 3 days he collapsed and needed to be put in an oxygen tent. 

I went to see him one last time. He didn't respond to me at all. It broke my heart to see him in so much discomfort, struggling to breathe. 

I let him go. I held his head as he drifted to sleep. When he died a part of me died too. He will always be in my heart. I will never forget him, he was my best friend and I am so grateful that I was blessed with him in my life.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sad and sorry to read of Cloud's passing. Though his life may have been short, I am thankful it was filled with love from you.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. May the memories you have of him last in your heart furrever.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to lose a kitty at any time, and when they're so young, it really breaks your heart.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Cloud.  My Cricket passed away very suddenly last Friday as well. It's so hard when it comes on that quickly. We're never ready, but it seems even worse then. My condolences.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So sorry for you.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hold on to all the beautiful memories you made with him. Hugs to you.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cloud. I know what a shock it is to lose them at such a young age. It sounds like it was just his time.

I do think we humans deserve a huge pat on the back for being willing to go through this kind of pain in order to have a cat in our homes. Even though it's so painful now, I think you should be proud for everything you did for Cloud, even though he wasn't with you as long as you'd hoped.


----------

